#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-12
<jbicha> darkxst: ok
<jbicha> darkxst: did you see that Debian just uploaded 2.0.4-1 ?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<jbicha> it looks like we're almost ready for uploading to Ubuntu directly
<jbicha> I think the only remaining issue is to find a team subscriber for bug 1186553 and getting someone to care about fixing bug 1163886
<ubot5> bug 1186553 in libwebp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libwebp" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186553
<ubot5> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<scorpion19> hello
<scorpion19> i dont know i havent used this distro yet, but  i got a minilaptop with 1gb of ram and i wonder if Lubuntu would be a better distro than this cuz lxde
<nazgul_> Hi darkxst . I reported in to volunteer for packaging Gnome 3.10. What package would you recommend me/assign to me to start with? I wonder how you avoid duplicate work and how you collaborate with e.g. Debian.
<jbicha> nazgul_: darkxst will likely be asleep for a few more hours
<jbicha> what's packaged so far for 3.10 is in https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+packages?field.series_filter=saucy
<nazgul_> jbicha: thanks. how do you make sure several people do not work on the same module?
<nazgul_> do I need to reserve a package or sth?
 * nazgul_ will be cycling now but back in 90min or so
<jbicha> nazgul_: if you just mention what package you're working on in this irc channel, that should be fine
<jbicha> maybe in the future we could use http://pad.ubuntu.com/
<nazgul_> jbicha: ok
<nazgul_> "Authorization is required to access http://pad.ubuntu.com/"
<jbicha> nazgul_: yeah, you'll need to either join a loco team on Launchpad or join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<darkxst> nazgul_, hi
<darkxst> jbicha, so the compat 8 change seemed to fix the webkit build failures atleast!
<jbicha> darkxst: cool, although I guess it'll be a problem that webkit won't build on powerpc
<jbicha> https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=webkitgtk&arch=powerpc
<darkxst> I suppose no one cares about powerpc anymore!
<darkxst> has it ever built on powerpc?
<jbicha> yeah, it builds in unstable and saucy  :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-13
<darkxst> jbicha, did you see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=704362
<ubot5> Gnome bug 704362 in general "typelib end up in arch specific lib folder" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<gerardo_> Hello, I little question. How can I put the keyboard layout in the top icons?
<darkxst> gerardo_, it will appear once you configure a second keyboard layout
<gerardo_> in my case don't appear
<gerardo_> only I can put alt + Caps Loock to change but I can't see in the desktop
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-14
<darkxst> gerardo_, are you using gnome3-staging?
<gerardo_> I have this version GNOME Shell 3.6.3.1
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah I think that's just a Debian-specific packaging bug, see http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/gtk%2B3.0/debian/gir1.2-gtk-3.0.install?view=markup
<UltraHR> Hey there, anyone able to offer some support for the 13.10 alpha?
<pr0metheu5> hey guys
<pr0metheu5> I can't figure this out for the life of me; is the DE Gnome Classic or Gnome Shell in Ubuntu Gnome?
<jbicha> pr0metheu5: which version are you using?
<pr0metheu5> I'm not on Ubuntu Gnome, I was just wondering
<pr0metheu5> what the default DE is
<UltraHR> Default DE in Ubuntu GNOME is GNOME 3.6
<UltraHR> (Not Classic)
<jbicha> Ubuntu 13.10 will also include the new GNOME Classic (which is actually GNOME Shell with several pre-enabled extensions) but GNOME Shell will still be the default
<pr0metheu5> Okay, gotcha
<pr0metheu5> thanks =]
<jbicha> there's a screenshot of the new Classic at https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/
<pr0metheu5> That looks very neat
<pr0metheu5> I'm excited
<pr0metheu5> 3.8 is out though, it seems?
<Zoiaguyver> It is, you can use it with the 13.04 release by adding the gnome3 ppa
<Zoiaguyver> But it becomes the default in 13.10 (3.10 should be in the gnome3 ppa then)
<Zoiaguyver> Gnome makes it seem as though Ubuntu is a release behind, but the problem is the release dates vs testing, Gnome 3.10 arrives in September, Ubuntu-Gnome is in freeze then, so it means 3.10 can't be added :(
<pr0metheu5> I'm gonna go install gnome 3.8 on my ubuntu install then
<Zoiaguyver> Just add the gnome3 ppa and do a dist-upgrade and thats it, if you want to try all the 3.8 stuff you will need gnome3-staging ppa aswell, but I've had no issues at all with it on three systems it runs on
<home> hey, has anyone figured out how to change the theme on apps that still use gtk2 (like firefox)?
<a____> I think maybe you have to suck off your own face. top fucking lel.
<a____> ░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ░░░░░░░▄▀▀▀░▄▄▄▄░░░▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄░▀▄ ░░░░░░░█░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀░░█ ░░░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░▄▄░░░░░▀▄▄▄ ░░░▄▀░░░░░▄▀â–
<home> well, i tried sucking my own face off but that didn't work. any other suggestions? --maybe something more probable/useful
<bjsnider> huh, firefox looks like adwaita here
<jbicha> home: that was just a spammer, ignore him
<bjsnider> in other words, this doesn't appear to be a problem for me
<jbicha> a good theme will support gtk2 and gtk3
<bjsnider> couldn't be a spammer, his message was such a coherent argument
<bjsnider> home, what theme are you using?
<home> bjsnider, i was trying to use zukitwo
<bjsnider> i guess it's not good enough
<home> do you know which themes do work?
<jbicha> darkxst: oh it's just a PPA bug then as it's for 3.9
<bjsnider> home, certainly adwaita, the default theme, would work
<home> yes. the default theme is fine
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<ronj> Hi ricotz jbicha darkxst, does issues with importing your packaged version of libgweather from an extension ring a bell to you? Seems the new Weather extension stumbles on it: https://github.com/Neroth/gnome-shell-extension-weather/issues/137 . I'm just asking in case anything obvious comes to your mind, if not then no worry the developer will look at it
<ronj> seems it's Ubuntu specific, Fedora & Arch are fine
<bjsnider> ronj, i installed this extension manually and it works
<ronj> bjsnider, interesting! so for you, installing from the website fails, but manually works, right? for me both fail
<bjsnider> with the packaged gweather and do forth
<bjsnider> i didn't try from the website
<ronj> ok
<ronj> bjsnider, what's your version of libgweather* ?
<ronj> oh, and you installed the recent V2 rework published days ago, right?
<ronj> for me the old version (not relying on libgweather) used to work too
<bjsnider> i have both libs 6.2 and 8.2
<bjsnider> i am using the extension based on gweather
<bjsnider> apparently the shared libs are not mutually exclusive, but everything else is 8
<ronj> I have both too
<bjsnider> it says you don't have the typelib file
<bjsnider> gir1.2-gweather-3
<ronj> hmm yeah I missed that, don't know what it means, do you?
<bjsnider> install the above package
<ronj> ok thx trying
<bjsnider> have you got gnome-weather installed?
<ronj> bjsnider, installing gir1.2-gweather-3 and reinstalling the ext did the trick!
<ronj> yeah it is installed
<bjsnider> gnome-weather pulls it in
<ronj> hmmm well it didn't for me
<ronj> dependency issue?
<bjsnider> what happens if you try to uninstall the typelib package?
<ronj> ... The following packages will be REMOVED: gir1.2-gweather-3.0
<ronj> and that's it
<bjsnider> here it also has to remove gnome-weather
<ronj> bjsnider, should I report a bug on gnome-team's LP?
<bjsnider> where idd you get these packages?
<bjsnider> i got mine from the stable ppa
<ronj> well
<ronj> turns out I didn't have gnome-weather. and there's no dep issue, now if I try to remove the typelib package, apt-get correctly asks to remove gnome-weather
<bjsnider> wonder why you didn't have gnome-weather
<bjsnider> but anyway, that's what is supposed to pull in the typelib
<ronj> yup it does. maybe I uninstalled it because I didn't use it
<bjsnider> so there's no bug
<ronj> correct, ideally the extension dev. could show an error message if gnome-weather is absent, or just communicate the need for gnome-weather via its extension description.
<ronj> thanks!
<ronj> mentioning all that in the GitHub issue
<jbicha> it should be easier with 13.10: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-weather
<bjsnider> obviously the package created for the extension should pull in gnome-weather
<bjsnider> that would have fixed this particular issue
<bjsnider> i haven't looked at it because i just build it from source, but i suppose it doesn't depend on it now
<jbicha> bjsnider: can you report that to Debian?
<bjsnider> sure
<jbicha> js or python apps usually need to have their dependencies explicitly declared
<bjsnider> in the app?
<jbicha> it doesn't need to depend on gnome-weather, just the gweather gir
<jbicha> oh it's part of pkg-gnome, I can fix it in svn at least
<jbicha> bjsnider: ok, we don't necessarily need the Debian bug now
<bjsnider> i figured depending on gnome-weather was safer because that will pull everything in
<bjsnider> it may be too vague for debian
<jbicha> bjsnider: but gnome-weather isn't in Debian or Ubuntu yet; there's a licensing problem
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> jbicha, depends on the shared lib too right?
<jbicha> yeah, a gir needs to depend on its library
<bjsnider> what's the stupid licensing problem?
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/703150
<ubot5> Gnome bug 703150 in general "Please relicense art to CC-BY-SA 3.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bjsnider> oh, just use public domain images
<jbicha> that's one fix, if you want to submit a patch for that to GNOME, there's only a few days left before the 3.10 Freeze
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-15
<damianos> Hello need a little help with gtkrc please
<damianos> I'm trying to skin inkscape via ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and nothing I do affects it
<bjsnider> well, this is definitely the right place for that question
<ricotz> darkxst, ping
<ricotz> darkxst, the current webkit lib packages for raring are unstripped and massively huge
<ricotz> darkxst, why did you drop dh_strip on raring and left it in saucy?
<ricotz> 627M    usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.18.9
<jbicha> in a few hours, you should be able to just run backportpackage to get the latest webkitgtk since it includes the last of the Ubuntu diff
<ShawnMcCool> is it possible to get ubuntu one in ubuntu gnome?
<poopbaron> hey I want to give ubuntu gnome a spin, but am worried about compatability with the fglrx driver...anyone know if the two can coexist?
<jbicha> darkxst: I backported webkit to the gnome3/raring ppa, the -dbg packages are much smaller than they were before
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> I see the ddebs are still broken as well anyway
<jbicha> supposedly this version will build on powerpc which just leaves the USC bug as a blocker from uploading to saucy
<jbicha> if we upload to Saucy, there won't be a problem with bug reproducability though :|
<darkxst> I still think its somehow related to speed and or network latency. I cannot reproduce it all on my main machine
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-16
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah that makes sense too, a developer is likely to have a faster machine/connection
<jbicha> do you have an ssd?
<petersaints> Hi guys! I was testing out Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 (and also 13.04 with the GNOME 3.8 PPAs) and I noticed that searching files through the Dash/Activities is not working
<petersaints> I create a text file in the Documents folder and search for it... and it's simply not found.
<petersaints> On Fedora 19 it works ok. Is this something that needs to be enabled manually on Ubuntu GNOME?
<petersaints> I believe this is the cause: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1076232
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076232 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Build with tracker support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-17
<bluemix> hey you
<bluemix> any body here?
<Viper> Salut
<Guest69127> Anyone here using Ubuntu-Gnome???
<Guest69127> I leave ... its to loud here for me!
<checoimg> Hi guys I'm having troubles bringing up the notification area on 13.10 daily
<checoimg> I place the cursor in the bottom right corner and nothing happens
<roasted> does super + M work?
<roasted> i actually noticed this was randomly failing as well
<roasted> sometimes it would work other times it would foul up and just not respond to me
<checoimg> Yes  Super + m works
<checoimg> Sorry I didn't get the notification from IRC
<checoimg> roasted : Thank you!
<roasted> checoimg: yeah, super M may work, and that's a good sign, but it's still something that should be escalated.
<roasted> checoimg: I, admittedly, saw it happening on my Lenovo (which runs 13.10) but thought it was a side effect as my entire system has been acting funky lately.
<roasted> I have not reported a bug or escalated it at all yet. It didn't dawn on me that this could be an actual issue. I've been updating my system regularly, so I wonder if an update caused a slight regression in regard to the pop-up-ability from the notification menu as you and I have seen.
<ronj> Hi everybody. I have a test machine that I can use to give 3.10 a try. Is now a good time to try the staging PPA? If yes, are there places/apps/features needing special attention & testing? Thanks!
<checoimg> roasted : Have you experienced Freezes ?
<checoimg> Freezing
<checoimg> I think my video driver is going crazy
<checoimg> FPS with glxgears is 60
<roasted> checoimg: the only freezes I have experienced were with ubuntu 13.04 on my lenovo
<roasted> checoimg: there was a known bug with sandy bridge intel processors (using the embedded gpu to the cpu of course) that caused the system to freeze randomly on the 3.8 kernel.
<roasted> checoimg: that's why I use 13.10 and tolerate/bug report the alpha-ness of it on my lenovo and 13.04 on my toshiba (even though the toshiba has a sandy bridge intel proc/gpu with no issues)
<ronj> roasted, do you stay with a clean Saucy, or did you try the staging PPA? I'd like to try GNOME 3.10 on a test machine, is it currently stable enough for that?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-18
<roasted> anybody with files 3.8.2 (13.04, gnome3 ppa here) seeing that 'files' is not previewing thumbnails to samba shares even with the setting in preferences set accordingly?
<darkxst> roasted, file a bug, although it could well be an upstream bug.
<roasted> darkxst: just did last night :)
<roasted> darkxst: I should ifre up  manjaro or opensuse to see if it exists there...
<roasted> darkxst: have you, by chance, seen it yourself? I see it on both 13.04 and 13.10. I was kind of surprised I wasn't finding more talk of it when I googled it.
<eXXon> Hi to all, may be  an stupid question, but could someone tell me how I can install ubuntu gnome using wubi?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-11
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Any specific gnome stuff you want me looking at?
<Noskcaj> Or is it time to start packages all bugfix releases
<darkxst> Noskcaj, still blocked on upower and gnome-desktop
<SimonJR> greetings
<SimonJR> is this a ubuntu forum
<charlie_sanders> Hi all, I upgraded to 13.10 a while back and I lost my 'display settings permanence' , now I have to move switch my monitors so that my desktop monitor is to the left everytime I login, and I forgot what I changed last time to get it to be permanent, any ideas ?
<lawltoad> Hi, in default ubuntu, it runs the unity interface ON TOP of gnome, correct? What facilities does Gnome provide?
<zerwas> lawltoad: No, Unity does not run on top of GNOME
<zerwas> But some elements from GNOME are used. Applications like Evince and Nautilus for example.
<lawltoad> Oh, I guess I always thought those were just standalone
<lawltoad> I thought Unity uses like gnome deorator configs and stuff
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-12
<fundies> ubuntu is treating my touchscreen like a mouse. Anyway I can get it to work as touchpad?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-13
<smittix_> Hi all, i was wondering if anyone had any problems with installing nvidia drivers? When I install them the boot process doesn't go past the encryption password box.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-14
<smittix> Morning all
<Noskcaj> evening smittix
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> hey LinDol
<LinDol> hi ;)
<smittix> Has anyone had any issues with installing Nvidia drivers and UG not booting?
<Noskcaj> smittix, Not personally, but maybe try #ubuntu or askubuntu.com
<smittix> Noskcaj: Already have in #ubuntu - I will try on askubuntu.com
<Noskcaj> ok. It's pretty likely someone has had the problem before on askubuntu, so search it first
<smittix> Noskcaj: Nothing I could find. Only something related to it and the user wanted to know how to uninstall the driver.
<smittix> I have replicated this issue in fedora 20 too so it looks like it isn't a ubuntu specific problem
<ceed^> The last couple of times I have tried to return from the staging PPA (with ppa-purge) I have ended up with a system I can't log in to. Is it me, or is not possible to return from staging?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-15
<lindol> hi all
<charco> Hi! Yesterday I did a apt-get upgrade and now I can't change the brightness without sudo
<charco> I have Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 LTS
<charco> xbacklight doesn't work, neither the brightness thing from the control panel. I had to manually do echo 100 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<charco> Maybe it is because I had to manually enable the brightness keys in /etc/default/grub :
<charco> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<charco> pls help :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-16
<charco> Hi! I am having a bug with the brightness after the latests update. Can anyone help me report it :) ?
<charco> anyone :( ?
<charco> I want to report the bug but don't know which package is the broken one
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-17
<raparkhurst> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-10
<dave07747_f> darkxst:
<dave07747_f> [DEFAULT]
<dave07747_f> dist: wily
<dave07747_f> [wily]
<dave07747_f> seeds: desktop
<dave07747_f> architectures: i386 amd64 powerpc armhf arm64 ppc64el
<dave07747_f> seed_base: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<dave07747_f> archive_base/default: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dave07747_f> archive_base/ports: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<dave07747_f> archive_base/powerpc: %(archive_base/ports)s
<dave07747_f> archive_base/ppc64el: %(archive_base/ports)s
<dave07747_f> archive_base/armhf: %(archive_base/ports)s
<dave07747_f> archive_base/arm64: %(archive_base/ports)s
<dave07747_f> components: main restricted universe
<darkxst> darkxst, use pastebin or something ;)
<dave07747_f> [wily/bzr]
<dave07747_f> seed_base: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dave07747/kaldersvell-test/kaldersvell-seed.wily/ bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/
<dave07747_f> seed_dist: ubuntu-gnome.%(dist)s
<dave07747_f> I sorryyyyyy :p
<darkxst> but should be
<darkxst>  seed_base: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dave07747/kaldersvell-test/ bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/
<darkxst> seed_dist: kaldersvell-seed.%(dist)s
<dave07747_f> Okay, put that in and running it, lets seeee. And thank you once again darkxst
<dave07747_f> darkxst:http://pastebin.com/ihivHivM
<dave07747_f> nope, still nothing
<dave07747_f> But when I run the original update.cfg its fine
<dave07747_f>  Checking out bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dave07747/kaldersvell-test/kaldersvell-seed.wily/
<dave07747_f> ! Could not open STRUCTURE from checkout of (any of):
<dave07747_f> !   bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dave07747/kaldersvell-test/kaldersvell-seed.wily
<dave07747_f> !   bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kaldersvell-seed.wily
<ubot5> dave07747_f: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> dave07747_f: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> dave07747_f: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkxst> dave07747, look like bzr isnt picking up your launchpad ssh key
<darkxst> make sure its added to your ssh-agent
<darkxst> (ssh-add)
<dave07747_f> I redid the key, and that second set of error messages is what it says now
<dave07747_f> could not open structure from checkout
<dave07747_f> Any idea darkxst?
<darkxst> dave07747, I think you need to move the files into the root path of branch!
<darkxst> (you have an extra subfolder in seed branch
<dave07747> Okay, moved all the files to root. So they're the only files that are allowed to be in the root dir darkxst?
<dave07747_f> darkxst: no luck
<weqq> Hi guys , I have problem with Notification message tray. I want to completely turn off notifications and bottom screen area to not show message tray when i "hit it" with cursor. I turned it off in settings but it doesnt remember that configuration, and not just on reboot but like it doesnt work at all. I installed extension Insensitive message tray and it only works when I reset it every time i reboot. How to make system remembe
<ludwig> hello
<ludwig> ?
<mumu4> Recently switched over to gnome, really enjoying it.
<Nobble> Anyone here?
<Nobble> still nothing...
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-11
<darkxst> ricotz, does mutter need a soname bump to go along with mozjs bump?
<ricotz> darkxst, no, it doesnt depend on mozjs in anyway
<ricotz> afaics pitti pushed the needed rebuilds of gjs and gnome-shell
<darkxst> yeh just saw that
<ricotz> so this wily-proposed mess should get be sorted soon hopefully :)
<ricotz> (at least for the most common subset of packages)
<darkxst> ricotz, have you test theed mutter gl sync patches? I don't have an affected card here
<ricotz> darkxst, sorry, no
<ricotz> I mean I havent tested them, but I have a affected system
<ricotz> darkxst, let's see how this goes https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+sourcepub/5292782/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> darkxst, the nvidia fixes in mutter seems to work :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-12
<LinDol> hi all
<andreiq> hi, i need to lockdown all non administrative users on Ubuntu 14.04, on old ubuntu releases there is pessulus app but not working on latest ubuntu version. Anyone know how i can limit so user X to be able to start ex: firefox, libreoffice, Skype app only ?
<andreiq> anyone around ?
<darkxst> can I get gnome-online-accounts 3.16 removed from wily-proposed, doesnt look like we can get around webkit2 requirements
<darkxst> oops wrong channel!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-13
<dave07747> darkxst: my friend would like to work on the vino screen sharing bug (cuz it affects him too), and he wanted me to give you his email: ngpaladi@gmail.com
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> dave077471, haha long time no see friend :)
<lindol> good evening and good morning ;)
<dave077471> Indeed my friend, and it is a good morning today
<dave077471> :)
<dave077471> Thank you lindol:
<lindol> :)
<lindol> dave07747, If you are ok,  Could you explain what does 'Cross-grading' mean?
<dave07747> lindol: May I ask for the sentence it is used in?
<lindol> The sentence is 'Cross-grading from Ubuntu To Ubuntu GNOME'
<lindol> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation/Korean page :)
<lindol> I am studying 'Cross-grading' word for translating :)
<dave07747> Sorry lindol, it means "going from" as in going from (or changing from) Ubuntu to Ubuntu GNOME I believe
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-14
<berglh> cross distribution upgrading*
<darkxst> octoquad, are you able to look at gnome-getting-started-docs autostart stuff, that I pinged you about the other day?
<octoquad>   darkxst, sure, will have a look at it this weekend. Apologies for not replying regarding that.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-15
<octoquad> darkxst, you here?
<octoquad> darkxst, for getting started docs are we cloning gnome-initial-setup from upstream and modifying it to work the getting started docs or do you want me just to work with this script: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-initial-setup/tree/data/gnome-welcome-tour?id=bd033125c7da91b7ca16a357c7cb6994c243bd3c
<darkxst> octoquad, hi
<darkxst> just use it as an example, we will add the required bits into the gnome-getting-started-docs package
<octoquad> darkxst, ok
<octoquad> darkxst, btw, I have a solid purple line about 2mm thick on the right side of my second display. Due to this the display is a bit blurry and also shows in tty's as well. Is there a way to fix it or do you think it's a bug. Fresh wily install (7 days old)
<darkxst> what gpu, sounds like it would be a kernel bug
<octoquad> darkxst, Radeon HD7970
<darkxst> radeon or fglrx?
<darkxst> driver
<octoquad> darkxst, using Gallium 0.4 on AMD TAHITI at the moment not fglrx
<darkxst> perhaps try the 4.2 kernels from mainline repo
<darkxst> or kernel team staging ppa
<octoquad> darkxst, cool, will do. Thought it might be X, clearly I was wrong
<darkxst> X wpm
<darkxst> X shouldnt affect tty's, that sounds more like KMS problem
<octoquad> darkxst, ta, makes sense. thanks
<darkxst> you could always bisect kernel as well, should be easy if you can find last one that worked ok
<octoquad> darkxst, sounds like fun :P
<darkxst> octoquad, its not that bad, but will take few reboots!
<octoquad> darkxst, do you generally have proposed pockets enabled during development cycles?
<darkxst> octoquad, no, that is not for human consumption
<octoquad> darkxst, even in a testing vm?
<darkxst> ricotz does thoujgh
<darkxst> vm is fine
<octoquad> cool
<darkxst> I use a chroot for testing unimstallibilty
<octoquad> ok, i'm justing using a vm for the getting started docs to test.
<octoquad> darkxst, where will this script reside? /var/lib/gnome-welcom-tour?
<darkxst> octoquad, that seems fine for the wrapper script
<darkxst> I need sleep, night
<octoquad> good night
<darkxst> octoquad, quite the shit night, but thanks
<octoquad> sorry to hear that.
<octoquad> darkxst, so I got it to work, just need to tweak a few things!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-16
<darkxst> octoquad, great
<darkxst> just for reference the wrapper and desktop file can live within debian/ folder and get installed into the proper place with a debian/rules install override
<octoquad> darkxst, ok, it's stand-alone at the moment. Will integrate with getting started docs package.
<octoquad> darkxst, for the seeds file, are we going to be swapping out rhytmbox etc at the same time?
<darkxst> octoquad, thinking of keeping rhytmbox, but seeding gnome-music also
<octoquad> darkxst, ok.
<darkxst> since the last has no support for playing files via context menus
<octoquad> ah
<darkxst> photos is less of a problem, eog can take care of viewing images
<octoquad> yeah, this version in wily is pretty nice
<darkxst> so basically it will be swap gnome-photos for shotwell, make sure eog is set as default image viewer (for context menus) and add gnome-music
<darkxst> feel free to make those changes if you have time
<octoquad> darkxst, sure, I'll let you know if I can't get to it soon
<darkxst> octoquad, feature freeze is 20th
<octoquad> oh yeah
<darkxst> looks like I have to finish the langpack stuff for g-c-c
<darkxst> and still get g-s-d/g-c-c updated to 3.16
<darkxst> but alteast we now have bluez5
<darkxst> most stuff got held up by gcc5 transition, so I think there will be plenty of FFe stuff this cycle
<darkxst> (which still isnt finished, but for us its mostly cleared up since all everything is C except spidermonkey and webkit
<darkxst> octoquad, filed bug 1485290, and assigned to you :)
<ubot5> bug 1485290 in gnome-getting-started-docs (Ubuntu) "gnome welcome tour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485290
<octoquad> darkxst, ta, I was going to create it just now, thanks for saving me some time :)
<octoquad> darkxst, I placed a file called .seen-getting-started-guide in the home directory. I didn't think it made sense to put it in .config, it's not configuration options.
<darkxst> octoquad, just follow what gnome-initial-setup does,
<darkxst> perhaps .cache/
<octoquad> ok, I based it off .sudo_as_admin_successful
<darkxst> actually maybe gnome-initial-setup won't make sense in this case, thats really first boot
<darkxst> so probably ~/.cache/gnome-getting-started-docs/seen-getting-started-guide would be best
<darkxst> I think its discouraged to add . files to the homedir these days
<octoquad> is .cache always available at first run? I'm just curious to know.
<darkxst> by the time you login, it surely should be
<octoquad> ok changes are done. will integrate with package now
<octoquad> Is this the correct bzr repo? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/gnome-getting-started-docs/wily shows 3.12.1-1
<darkxst> octoquad, udd branches are often broken
<darkxst> if you want to use vcs, just setup a git branch somewhere
<darkxst> or even just a debdiff in this case should be fine
<octoquad> ok. But where are the latest changes for this package?
<darkxst> pull-lp-source
<octoquad> sorry being silly lol
<darkxst> (we don't have any packaging branches yet, remember)
<darkxst> though I gave up on bzr long ago, I do everything in git locally and then export to bzr branches when needed
<darkxst> I reckon ubuntu will switch to git in the next 12months though
<octoquad> I would love git support, like right now haha
<darkxst> launchpad has git support in beta, but not being used for udd
<darkxst> yet
<octoquad> darkxst, please share how you do git locally then export to bzr branchs. Do you use git-bzr?
<darkxst> we also have access to the debian git repos, if needed
<darkxst> octoquad, I have a  script to import http://pastebin.com/PYZtyBmk
<darkxst> it fallsback to pull-lp-source when there is no packaging branch though
<darkxst> in which case you can't export, but making diff from git is soo easy anyway
<darkxst> octoquad, and its kinda geared toward gbp
<darkxst> gbp import-dsc <debian-package.dsc>
<darkxst> git import-bzr
<darkxst> do a merge
<darkxst> etc
<darkxst> gbp build-package
<darkxst> which runs sbuild, though may have take local config to make it work
<darkxst> if you just want a git branch from current ubuntu source, pull-lp-source, gbp import-dsc is enough
<octoquad> cool, ever though about creating a Ubuntu GNOME development / packaging guide?
<octoquad> I found the way documented on the various pages different to how it's actually done.
<darkxst> octoquad, the problem with debian packaging is there are atleast 3 ways to do every step
<darkxst> and I don't have time to write a guide, but once we have git branches maybe someone else can do it
<darkxst> steve started on scripts to export stuff from ppa into git, but he left the team before it was finished
<darkxst> debian pkg-gnome also long planning on switching to git
<darkxst> I think eventually we will have debian/ubuntu/ppa branches all living together on alioth
<darkxst> (atleast for the Ubuntu GNOME stuff, and maybe some of the ubuntu-desktop stuff)
<octoquad> darkxst, I understand that it takes time to do documentation. I think it just helps lower the barrier for those who would like to help out, but have never contributed to a project before. I don't mind doing it to be honest, I have already written some notes down on how to split packages and how to do patching.
<darkxst> octoquad, upstream everything is git, debian is still for now svn, ubuntu is bzr
<darkxst> for the most part, alteast simple patches debdiff's are fine for debian/ubuntu
<darkxst> I usually recommend debdiff's, to newcomers since they seem the path of least resistance, but then its a pain to update if package is re-uploaded before its sponsored
<darkxst> octoquad, but if you want to write some docs, I will give them a quick review when ready
<darkxst> to be fair, I have been doing it to long, to know what info a beginner would require, what is documented elsewhere well etc
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> good thing I read some of the C stuff and makefile. This makefile is insane lol
<darkxst> which?
<octoquad> getting started docs Makefile.in
<darkxst> thats autogenerated most likely
<darkxst> Makefile.am is the source
<octoquad> aaah
<octoquad> one line in there
<darkxst> but don't patch upstream for this
<darkxst> put the files in debian/ and install via overrides in rules
<octoquad> Ok, I have static paths at the moment in the .desktop file (/var/lib/
<darkxst> see for example gnome-session/debian/rules
<darkxst> the static paths are probably ok since its ubuntu only
<darkxst> but put the desktop fine in debian/
<darkxst> and the wrapper
<darkxst> fedora and RH use /var/libexec/ but that won't affect us
<octoquad> interesting. So how do tell it to install to the desktop to /etc/xdg/autostart and the script into /var/lib?
<darkxst> install/gnome-getting-started-docs::
<darkxst>         install -m 644 -D debian/.desktop debian/gnome-getting-started-docs/<where it goes>
<darkxst>         install -m 644 -D debian/wrapper debian/gnome-getting-started-docs/<where it goes>
<darkxst> or something like that
<darkxst> there are loads of packages that do this sort of stuff, if you need example codesearch.debian.org is your friend
<octoquad> ta, was looking for an example online
<darkxst> http://codesearch.debian.net/results/install%2F.*%3A%3A%20path%3Adebian%2Frules/page_0
<octoquad> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html#destdir
<darkxst> octoquad, sure, don't install anything in to /usr/local/ not sure what else that page is meant to say
<darkxst> and they look like dh overrides, won't work with cdbs
<octoquad> good example: http://sources.debian.net/src/gedit/3.14.0-3/debian/rules/?hl=13#L13
<octoquad> package is building now (hold thumbs)
<darkxst> i'd prefer install over that snippet
<octoquad> yeah just changed it to install now. The cp didn't work (permission denied)
<octoquad> cool, successful build
<octoquad> darkxst, for that gjs-console bug, how do you get a stacktrace, especially if it is a malloc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1432068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432068 in Ubuntu GNOME "gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin/gjs-console': malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x00007f2884036710 ***" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<octoquad> I think I found the pattern to reproduce
<octoquad> awesome, she werks! debdiff incoming.
<darkxst> apport-retrace?
<darkxst> though seems to have a pretty reasonable backtrace from bot, I'd auggest submit that upstream to tracker
<octoquad> ok
<octoquad> alright, debdiff is attached to bug report. I'm going to call it a day, have some other work to attend to. Let me know if you need any changes (doubt it)
<octoquad> that was fun btw, thanks for helping me :)
<darkxst> octoquad, did you diff files in the wrong order?
<darkxst> your changes are being removed
<octoquad> er, the way you mentioned last time. Possible, did new old.dsc > diff
<octoquad> lol
<darkxst> octoquad, old then new!
<octoquad> ok I'll re-upload
 * octoquad pulls noob move
<darkxst> octoquad, I would point desktop file autostartCondition at the stamp made by srapper script
<octoquad> AutostartCondition=if-exists /var/lib/gnome-welcome-tour?
<darkxst> no seen-getting-started
<octoquad> is if-exists negated? So if it does exist it won't actually process the wrapper script?
<darkxst> unless-exists
<darkxst> (I think)
<octoquad> upstream desktop file points to the script for AutoStartCondition
<octoquad> s/script/wrapper
<darkxst> I suppose it doesnt matter too much, but I would use unless-exists stamp
<darkxst> probably doesnt avoid maybe in terms of boot time though
<darkxst> s/maybe/much/
<darkxst> and if-exists /var/lib/gnome-welcome-tour is always TRUE
<darkxst> why even set it then?
<darkxst> (that would normally be used for cross-package deps)
<octoquad> ok, I just the upstream version as starting point. So should I change it to if-exists ~/.cache/gnome-getting-started-docs/seen-getting-started-guide or remove completely?
<octoquad> I just used the ...
<darkxst> unless-exists <stamp file>
<darkxst> so unless-exists ~/.cache/gnome-getting-started-docs/seen-getting-started-guide
<octoquad> ok done. Anything else/
<octoquad> ?
<darkxst> what happened to yelp-intro.webm?
<darkxst> did upstream remove that?
<darkxst> but otherwise the rest looks good
<octoquad> i don't know. Can't find it on my wily system
 * darkxst needs steak
<octoquad> I need breakfast!
<octoquad> nearly lunch time though
<darkxst> is it in gnome-initial-setup perphaps?, thats not packaged
<darkxst> ive not actually seen it apart from references in the welcome-tour
<darkxst> ^script
<octoquad> nope nothing in there
<darkxst> maybe it was removed, recently?
<octoquad> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-initial-setup/commit/data/gnome-welcome-tour?id=6261c8b1ca0be9126e5a3e7551e04de115c27c43
<darkxst> octoquad, k, thats fine by me
<octoquad> cool
<octoquad> it was removed in 2013 already
<darkxst> octoquad, its not like I have time to check details on what I am saying!
<darkxst> well not everything, and this case seems you answered it yourself, I'm off to cook steak
<darkxst> hoping that will help with withdrawal symptoms, from most awesome chick that just left for a year, a month after meeting her ;(
<darkxst> octoquad, "fix committed" is meant for stuff actually committed to vcs, don't set that
<octoquad> darkxst, apologies, this page https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses and this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses say different things. The wiki will take precedence for me from now on.
<darkxst> octoquad, I'm not even going to read those, stuff that needs sponshorsip should just be confirmed (or wishlist)
<darkxst> or triaged of course
<Linnak> Hi, where should I copy Gnome shell themes?
<LinDol> hi all
<MAtahari> hi. how can I make KDE apps look right in gnome?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-15
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-16
<shemgp> Hello, does anyone know if there's a plugin or extension for gnome 3 ubuntu to have global menus?
<pchoo> shemgp: you mean something like this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/ ?
<shemgp> Those are for starting applications. What I'm looking for is the global menu like in Unity (Ubuntu) where the application menus are in the topbar.
<pchoo> shemgp: not that I'm aware of, others may do, though
<shemgp> pchoo, thanks anyway. I think I'll have to build one myself :)
<linux_unix-10> HI there!
<linux_unix-10> Whenever I make my laptop (Lenovo Flex 2-14) go to sleep, it occasionally shuts off by itself.
<linux_unix-10> Sometimes, the power button won't respond to presses for a long time!
<linux_unix-10> I'm actually concerned that Ubuntu GNOME could damage the computer. Is there a solution to this?
<ceed^^> My UbuntuGNOME desktop slows down over time. After an hour or so moving windows are jerky and so is minimize and restore. It's like the CPU is throttled. Nothing is hogging resources of any kind. If i restart GNOME with Alt-F2 r everything is back to normal. Never seen anything like this before. Ideas?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-17
<mgedmin> hello my keyboard layout is back to en-us for no reason
<darkxst> hi mgedmin
<darkxst> what did it just switch itself?
<mgedmin> I've only one input source configured, which translates to 'setxkbmap lt(us)'
<mgedmin> suddenly my altgr started acting like regular alt and setxkbmap -print confirmed the layout is just us
<mgedmin> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<laserbeak4445> On Ubuntu-gnome 16.04, my whole desktop freeze ~2-3 minutes each time I create a new folder in nautilus. Any suggestions?
<damolima> How do I resize a "Movies" window?
<damolima> How do I find the name / command of a program that uses a translated, generic name?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-18
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, I am a bit sceptical about pushing all those 3.21/22 apps to yakkety without having the matching gtk+
<jbicha> ricotz: we should be ok if GNOME respects their freeze
<ricotz> those can easily still receive some 3.21 specific themeing tweaks or even use some newer symbols
<ricotz> *if*
<ricotz> I hope they don't include some conditionals which would require a rebuild later
<jovaro> Hi! I could use some help troubleshooting an issue with the power settings in Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04 for my laptop
<jovaro> in the gnome-tweak-tool I choose under 'Power', Power Button Action: Interactive; When lid closed: Suspend
<jovaro> But what happens is, for the button: suspend. For the lid: nothing
<jovaro> are there some other settings somewhere maybe that influence this?
<mgedmin> huh
<mgedmin> afaiu when the gnome session is running, systemd delegates all power decisions to it
<mgedmin> otherwise it has its own config somewhere in /etc
<mgedmin> I'm running ubuntu-gnome 16.04, and my laptop goes to sleep when I close the lid
<mgedmin> power button I haven't tried recently
<jovaro> I'll have a look if I can find anything in /etc/systemd
<mgedmin> /etc/systemd/logind.conf is the relevant file
<mgedmin> still, it should be gnome handling these things
<jovaro> it says suspend there as well
<jovaro> for the lid I mean
<jovaro> but there is also LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes. I am not sure what that means?
<mgedmin> is it uncommented?
<jovaro> ah no, everything there is commented
<mgedmin> it means closing the lid will always suspend, even if some app says "please don't suspend"
<jovaro> ah I see, thanks for the info
<mgedmin> have you looked at log messages with journalctl?  what appears where when you close the lid?
<jovaro> I'll check it out
<jovaro> ok first the kernel says unknown key pressed
<jovaro> and then systemd says Lid closed
<jovaro> here is everything in journalctl when closing and opening the lid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23066632/
<mgedmin> huh
<jovaro> at the moment there is an external monitor connected, but the behavior is the same when it isn't (Suspend even if external monitor is connected is set to On)
<mgedmin> here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23066640/
<mgedmin> but I actually unplugged my external monitor just before closing the lid
<jovaro> I'll do the same just to be sure
<mgedmin> gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power says here:
<mgedmin> lid-close-suspend-with-external-monitor false
<mgedmin> lid-close-ac-action 'suspend', lid-close-battery-action 'suspend'
<jovaro> Ok, the unknown key message from the kernel and then Lid closed from systemd
<jovaro> gsettings is the same here apart from the external-monitor-line
<jovaro> so maybe it is related to the unknown key message from the kernel than
<jovaro> this seems to be common for HP laptops, reading a bug report now : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1574120
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574120 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Notebook doesn't suspend when lid is closed after update to 16.04" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mgedmin> interesting workaround in #5!
<mgedmin> TIL about systemd-inhibit
<mgedmin> amazing redundancy
<jovaro> what does TIL mean?
<mgedmin> two separate inhibitors for "multiple displays attached", one from my session, and one from the gdm login session that is always running in the new gnome architecture why god why
<mgedmin> TIL = "Today I Learned"
<jovaro> thanks
<mgedmin> so if I understand things correctly, changing the "suspend when external monitor connected" switch in tweak tool does nothing
<mgedmin> because the background gdm login session that also runs gnome will inhibit the suspend anyway
<jovaro> true
<mgedmin> amazing
<jovaro> I'll give the workaround a try, that requires a reboot right?
<jovaro> ok that works
<mgedmin> it's a shame logind doesn't emit a "not suspending because <reason>" message
<mgedmin> would make this sort of issue easier to debug
<jovaro> now it suspends, with or without monitor plugged in, regardless of the external monitor setting in the gnome-tweak-tool
<mgedmin> because LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes is default, according to the logind.conf manual page
<jovaro> I am note sure I am getting it, so the option in the gnome-tweak-tool will never work because of the default value in the logind.conf file?
<mgedmin> AFAIU yes :/
<mgedmin> one of the reasons why it will never work is that
<mgedmin> (the other reason is the background gdm session that issues its own inhibitions)
<jovaro> wonderful :/
<jovaro> I changed the value in the logind.conf file now, let's see what happens
<jovaro> no difference
<mgedmin> :(
<jovaro> but with an external monitor, the computer shouldn't suspend right? Because of the default value of LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited and also because of the background gdm session?
<jovaro> the workaround was to suspend even when docked, so systemd probably believes that the laptop is docked permanently
<jovaro> mgedmin, do you have a /sys/devices/platform/dock.0/docked file?
<mgedmin> yes
<jovaro> ok, there we have it then probably
<mgedmin> it says 0 inside
<jovaro> I don't
<mgedmin> in fact I have three dock.* directories, all of which have docked with a 0 inside
<pchoo> Hi all, has anyone got any advice on installing Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 on an optimus laptop?
<jovaro> I don't have any dock.* directories.. I'll google a bit on that
<jovaro> mgedmin, could you check the value of /proc/sys/vm/laptop-mode ?
<mgedmin> no such file
<mgedmin> /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode says 0
<jovaro> sorry, wrong -_ :)
<jovaro> ok thanks, thats the same for me
<damolima> How do I resize a "Movies" window?
<damolima> How do I find the name / command of a program that uses a translated, generic name?
<mgedmin> you can alt-rightclick-drag anywhere in the window to resize any (resizable) window
<mgedmin> this is customizable and I don't remember what the defaults are; could be alt-middleclick-drag
<mgedmin> could be super-{middle/right}click-drag
<mgedmin> or you could grab it by the (invisible) border, just outside the window, where the mouse cursor changes shape
<mgedmin> again, this assumes the window is resizable
<mgedmin> Movies -- is that Totem or what?
<mgedmin> re: 2nd question -- one trick (if you're not using wayland) is to run xprop in a terminal, click on the window, then look at the properties
<mgedmin> WM_CLASS is often helpful
<mgedmin> _NET_WM_PID gives you the pid you can then look up with ps
<mgedmin> to get the full command
<damolima> xprop wors, thanks, and yes it's totem.
<damolima> Why would a window support maximize but not resize? They're not fullscreen so it cannot be a fixed resolution. Is there any way to force it to beP
<damolima> Alt+middle +drag worked, THANK YOU!
<damolima> ID still like to enable borders, I know "normal" CSS but not where in the theme to look. But that's less important now.
<damolima> Sorry for being so slow to respond.
<Furai> Hey, how can I debug ubuntu gnome dash? I have two custom installed versions of firefox, normal and dev one. I have for both dekstop entries.
<Furai> But when I luaunch dev version it shows up as the normal firefox.
<jbicha> check the Exec= line of your firefox dev .desktop
<jcjordyn120> is there a ubuntu-gnome offtopic channel?
<jbicha> no
<jbicha> this channel isn't very talkative
<jcjordyn120> oh okay
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-19
<sjroot> Hi all. Anyone here to help me with an installation issue?
<jbicha> you're welcome to ask, but you'd probably get more help on askubuntu.com
<sjroot> I made an install drive for 16.04, but it keeps crashing, saying "Ubiquity crashed with flag 5"
<sjroot> Haven't been able to find a similar issue online
<laserbeak4445> Nautilus freeze for 2 minutes each time I create a new folder and sometimes when moving some files. Is it a common bugs and if yes, is there a solution to fix it? thx
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-21
<Furai> jbicha | check the Exec= line of your firefox dev .desktop  << check what about it? They are completely different paths.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-19
<jbicha> darkxst: could you try retracing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1711484 ?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1711484 not found
<darkxst> jbicha, retracer is offline, but I will retrace manually if I can reproduce
<darkxst> but I can't reproduce
<darkxst> n/m can actually reproduce
<darkxst> added a tracae to the bug, don't think ~artful1 crashed here so probably 12_unity_launcher_support.patch caused it
<jbicha> I had the crash when I disabled that patch too
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-20
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> no idea about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786535
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786535 in Valadoc "vala 0.37 bootstrap error: valac: command not found" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> did you adjust the configure-stamp rule to also remove valadoc/tests/driver.vala.stamp?
<ricotz> same goes for the other new *.vala.stamp files which doesn't match "rm -f */*.vala.stamp"
<jbicha> no, I didn't really touch debian/rules
<ricotz> you can drop --*-vapigen and --target-glib=2.32
<ricotz> jbicha, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gnome/vala_0.37.2+git20170820.917d457e.orig.tar.xz
<kosak> hi guys I have a problem with NVIDIA Prime GPU switching
<kosak> it is a strange bug
<kosak> I can only switch GPUs if I logout and then reboot
<kosak> If i change GPU , logout and try to log back in
<kosak> I get asked for password endless times
<kosak> wth?
<kosak> anybody could give me a hand or point me toward where I should be asking for help?
<kosak> this only happens with ubuntu gnome
<kosak> not with regular ubuntu
<kosak> hence my question and help cry
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-08-15
<travisfw> can I just install Gnome on the latest LTS? I've been using Fedora for years. Is Ubuntu just LTS versions now (there doesn't seem to be any non-lts ISOs for download)?
<travisfw> If the latest ubuntu-gnome is 18.04.1, how much is would it be different from me just getting the latest ISO and installing gnome?
